# Homemade headband flashlight mount



## CathastrophiX (Jan 8, 2009)

I made a prototype out of stiff cord reinforced rubber. 
Plastic of the type used in for example gas- and oil cans would probably be a good alternative.
By changing the O-ring size, any flashlight can be mounted.
Make the holes for the headband a bit wider than the band, so the beam can be adjusted in height.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Jan 8, 2009)

Version II, made of HDPE plastic.
Works perfect, costs almost nothing.
Easy to mount, easy to remove.


----------



## msxtr (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, Nice, very simple and functional.

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Northern Lights (Jan 8, 2009)

I like it! And am going home and build it. I use bicycle inner tube sections and strap the light directly to the nylon strap. In this case it is one strap that is looped back on itself to make a band and one over the top.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes I tought of running the headband and flashlight trough a bike innertube also, but the I had to disassemble the headband and the beam would point in line with the headband.

I think this was a better idea since the beam can be adjusted exactly at were I look, both sideways (by moving it along the band, since heads are rounded) and in height.

I have made another improvment now.
I put thin self adhesive neoprene on the back of the holder, towards the head, and also a little piece under the flashlight so it sits absolutely secure.

I will make another one with velcro on the back, and put velcro on the side of my snowmobile helmet, so I can attach it to the helmet also.


----------



## barnefko (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello
You`re a genius - thats all i can say here...

Thank you very much for this great idea! :twothumbs

greetings


----------



## Northern Lights (Jan 8, 2009)

CathastrophiX said:


> Yes I tought of running the headband and flashlight trough a bike innertube also, but the I had to disassemble the headband and the beam would point in line with the headband.
> 
> I think this was a better idea since the beam can be adjusted exactly at were I look, both sideways (by moving it along the band, since heads are rounded) and in height.
> 
> ...


 
I think that is the best idea. I have some industrial velcro and I will try that tonight. I have the light in a nylon case; I bet that I can make a mount like yours with velcro and stick the light case onto it. I also like your idea because with the velcro you can angle the light where you want it as to the relation to your head, nice thinking.

I look silly sometimes as I twist my head trying to get the beam to line up with the Ol' tri-focal and off course it won't as both are stationary in relation to each other. It looks something between a bad spasm and a new dance.

Keep the ideas coming. Those are the type everyone else says' "why did I not think of it?" (I wish I could have come up with that a while back)

Very creative and practical and best of all, thank you for sharing as I for one will use your genius to make my light better.
Again, Thank you.


----------



## f22shift (Jan 8, 2009)

this is similar to a zebralight mount. i wonder if they would sell separately.


----------



## OCDGearhead (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll have to try this out.

Thanks for passing it along.


----------



## jdriller (Jan 8, 2009)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Jan 9, 2009)

Post pictures if you make some of your own.
Here's a "minimalistic" version with an Ultrafire 602c AAA, and a piece of elastic cord.







Some templates.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Jan 9, 2009)

If you use thicker HDPE, it's easier to use "sheetmetal scissors" (don't know the English word) thinner versions can be cut with normal scissors.
Use an Xacto (?) knife for fine trimming.
Made velcro helmet versions also (Use good velcro)






Black looks better....




Snowmobile/motorcycle/bicycle helmet velcro version:











Has anyone else tried? Post pictures!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jan 13, 2009)

I finished mine off this weekend, thanks for the inspiration.
I used velcro cable ties. Put two around the strap of a head band and when I want the light on it, 5 mode P7 26 mm, I just loop the tag of each tie around the body of the light. Gone are the inner tube rubber bands that were on the main band.
The head band is one continuous 1 inch wide strap with a bucke that I made the first loop aroune the head and have a long tag out the buckle. This tag end goes over the head and then I add a two slot slide and put the tag around the opposite side of the main buckle on the head band and that forms the crown strap. Simple: Light, two cable ties, one strap,buckle, strap slide.
In the next picture the main buckle is in the front and the slide on the top of my head!
Click this to see the strap!


----------



## likeguymontag (Jan 13, 2009)

CathastrophiX said:


> "sheetmetal scissors"




...are called "tin snips" in the US in my experience. Your word makes more sense though.


----------



## Shorty66 (Jan 13, 2009)

try to use Tubeclips, too.
Makes it easier to change the lights or take it f for a short time...


----------



## karabala (Jun 5, 2011)

hi cathastrophix,
what is the diameter of o ring that u use?


----------



## CathastrophiX (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi karabala,
Wow, this was a while since..Now you can buy "Zebralight style" holders with headband really cheap.

O-ring size:
It depends on the measurement of the holder, the diameter of the light and how elastic the o-ring is.
It is best to try different sizes until you find one that is perfect.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 6, 2011)

great work guys!! I may have to make one of these for my Quark mini


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 17, 2011)

I just made one out of a old paintball mask visor and some small elastic cord. Works great!!!! Petzl tactikka and Inova 55/6 X1


----------



## tam17 (Jan 7, 2012)

One more variation on a theme: simple and ingenious CathastrophiX's mount modified to allow much needed angle adjustment. Suitable for all 1xAAA and compact 1xAA flashlights (tested with Jetbeam PA01, Fenix LD15).

Material: 3mm thick plastic sheet scavenged from a discarded TV (back cover), some elastic cord and a stopper. Tools needed: tin snips (or fine toothed saw), rotary tool, needle files, 100 and 280 grade sandpaper. Time needed: 1,5hrs.
















Many thanks to OP :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## degarb (Jan 7, 2012)

My idea: Not committed to a long reply. I have need of 8-10 hour range, and see flashlights always being new technology than head lamps. I thought of a way to convert these 3 aaa flashlights cheaply into a longer running 3-4 aa headlamp. Naturally, elastic velco (walmart sells the perfect elastic velco roll strap), hotglue, amazing goop are a part of the picture. The problem is I want an adjustable, light weight, durable, pivot. The problem was in past I used wires (even telephone cord) from head to rear battery pack. I never achieve more than a year, before wire would break; usually less than a factory design. I need something to throw in a bookbag that gets thrown around. I found a great solution was to use thin aluminium flashing (no ideal thickness found sold locally, So I glue 4 pieces together for bottom, and 2 on top, running cord inside from rear pack to hacksawed off flashlight head on forehead. Paint it black and it didn't any weirder or more nerdy than a facotory one. 14 inches long aluminum seemed to work best.


----------

